# Biting Mommy!!!



## scooch (Sep 18, 2008)

I have tried everything with Lucky regarding him biting me...he will stop at that moment but then as soon as i take my fingers away he jumps up at my face!!! His teeth are starting to come in more and more and it HURTS! From the moment he wakes up its bite mommy time! Also, when I come home from work he is attached to my pant leg and growling. I have holes in my shirts and pants now from my little 4lb maltese :w00t: . I try to ignore him or i try to say no calmly and ask him to sit because thats the only command he knows so far. Nothing is working!!! When im getting dressed for work in the morning, he'll try to bite my pants and shoes and as i walk he attaches himself to my pants. Also when we go for walks outside as im walking him he'll attach himself to my pants and growl!!! 

I walk him in the morning and we play for alittle bit before I go to work and then since I still live at home..my brother spends time and plays with him before he goes to work and then my mother gets home from work before me and spends time and plays with him. So its not like he is alone the whole day and has no exercise. As soon as I get home we play and take another walk. He is usually pooped out at 10. He only seems to want to bite me but yet if I leave the room he cries his little heart out..i don't get it!!! I know he is trying to show me at times that he is the boss of me because he would hump my leg but i thankfully stopped that!! Please help me on how to train Lucky to not bite!!!

Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (scooch @ Dec 8 2008, 08:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685498


> I have tried everything with Lucky regarding him biting me...he will stop at that moment but then as soon as i take my fingers away he jumps up at my face!!! His teeth are starting to come in more and more and it HURTS! From the moment he wakes up its bite mommy time! Also, when I come home from work he is attached to my pant leg and growling. I have holes in my shirts and pants now from my little 4lb maltese :w00t: . I try to ignore him or i try to say no calmly and ask him to sit because thats the only command he knows so far. Nothing is working!!! When im getting dressed for work in the morning, he'll try to bite my pants and shoes and as i walk he attaches himself to my pants. Also when we go for walks outside as im walking him he'll attach himself to my pants and growl!!!
> 
> I walk him in the morning and we play for alittle bit before I go to work and then since I still live at home..my brother spends time and plays with him before he goes to work and then my mother gets home from work before me and spends time and plays with him. So its not like he is alone the whole day and has no exercise. As soon as I get home we play and take another walk. He is usually pooped out at 10. He only seems to want to bite me but yet if I leave the room he cries his little heart out..i don't get it!!! I know he is trying to show me at times that he is the boss of me because he would hump my leg but i thankfully stopped that!! Please help me on how to train Lucky to not bite!!!
> 
> Any advice is appreciated![/B]


I think you have actually answered your own question. It sounds to me the main problem here may simply be he is trying to assert himself as the alpha and you are not responding in a forcefull or clear enough way.

As far as remaining calm... I would submit there is nothing wrong with making a very loud and sudden noise when he does something wrong. He has to clearly understand his limits and he is not human and you can not reason with him.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

If you're playing together and he bites/lunges at you, simply stand up and walk away. He will quickly learn that biting leads to NO play time.

For the biting of the pant legs when you're trying to walk, London still does this occasionally, when she really wants to play. When he grabs your pant leg, stop walking, stand still, and either ignore him until he releases, or say "no bite!", and you may need to grab him and remove him from your pant leg. This one will probably take quite a bit of time to correct. Just don't get too stressed out -- the majority of Maltese it seems do this at some time or another!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Every time he bites everyone in the family needs to follow the same protocol for consistency. Yelp loudly or say ouch loudly and walk out of the room.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I would hope that you can get this under control for your happiness and your baby's happiness!!! Good luck to you and let us know if these suggestions work. Everyone on the same page to get this done~~~~~


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Dec 8 2008, 03:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685667


> Every time he bites everyone in the family needs to follow the same protocol for consistency. Yelp loudly or say ouch loudly and walk out of the room.[/B]



Yup!!! We couldn't walk through the house. They say, the biting of the pant legs, is like the puppy playbiting with the littermates.

Yup squeal loudly! OUCH!. That worked a couple of times with Mia, I also at times, would give her a chewy instead of my hand...and if that didn't work...it was a puppy 5 minute time out in her xpen. Basically, nope, "I'm not playing with you, until you play "nice". Mia is pretty cured of this....however, Mr. Leo, needs the same lessons . The quicker you nip it (no pun intended), the better for you and little puppy. But trust me, they all do it. It's how they play with their litermates, and need to realize, you are not their litermate. They catch on, pretty quick.


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

My Cuddles is 5 months and we are dealing with exactly the same thing. Nothing has seemed to stop her biting either. Right here with ya!


----------

